# Starwood Owner Discount more expensive



## myip (Sep 25, 2006)

I tried to book an extra night using Starwood owner discount.  It costs $189.00 per night.  It is more expensive than booking directly on starwood website $169.00.  Owner discount is useless.  Orbitz rents it for $130.00


----------



## Pedro (Sep 25, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> I tried to book an extra night using Starwood owner discount. It costs $189.00 per night. It is more expensive than booking directly on starwood website $169.00. Owner discount is useless. Orbitz rents it for $130.00


 
I wouldn't generalize that the owners discount is useless. That is the same with any rate.  Just because a rate is discounted doesn't mean it is the lowest rate available.  You'll find out that sometimes AAA rates are the best, sometimes the SPG50 certificate gives you bigger savings than any other offer, and sometimes the Starwood owners discount saves you some money.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2006)

I think they quoted you the wrong amount.  The owner's discount should be 30% off the published rate on the website.  Did you go through owner services or hotel reservations?  Try owner services.  We stayed 2 extra nights at the WKORV last summer and got 30% off the published internet rate.

Be sure they email you a confirmation.  Last summer they only gave us a Confirm. number and when I called to confirm right before our trip, no such Resv. existed.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with Denise, call Owner Services to book the discount. I did this and the rate was 10% off the best Starwood Internet rate.

Of course, when I had to cancel, reservations couldn't find the reservation to cancel, so I had to call Owner Services again, but that's okay  .


----------



## dcdowden (Sep 25, 2006)

We are new owners to Starwood.  Do these discounts apply for any Starwood Hotels or just the Timeshare Properties?  We did buy resale, so are their any restrictions - we did buy Westin Kierlands, so we are SVN.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2006)

I think you only get a 5% discount on hotels and you can usually beat the rate elsewhere.  

Only restriction for a resale is that you can't convert to Starpoints (hotel points) and a resale doesn't count toward Elite Status (perks for multiple week owners) unless you subsequently buy another unit from the developer and they bring the resale unit into the SVN as part of the purchase agreement.  See the sticky at the top of this board for more info.


----------



## drann56 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Orbitz*

If orbitz quoted you 130.00, spg has a best rate gauarantee.  See the link.

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/bestrate/index.html

You'll get that rate plus another 10%.  If I read it right.


----------



## myip (Sep 25, 2006)

drann56 said:
			
		

> If orbitz quoted you 130.00, spg has a best rate gauarantee.  See the link.
> 
> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/bestrate/index.html
> 
> You'll get that rate plus another 10%.  If I read it right.



Yes.  This is what I plan to do.  book it and complain about it.  I did call the owner services again and they quote me a price higher than starwood website.  They told me to book it at the starwood website...


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 26, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I think you only get a 5% discount on hotels and you can usually beat the rate elsewhere.



It's 10%. (Now I write more so this message is considered long enough to post...).



> Enjoying great escapes is now even easier with your Owners-only hotel discount program. As an Owner, you are guaranteed a 10% discount off the best available rate all year long—even during peak seasons—at participating Starwood hotels and resorts.
> 
> Starwood Hotel Deals was developed to ensure you a consistent discount all year long. You are not subject to blackout dates when using this Owners-only rate. Unless the hotel you wish to visit is sold out or does not participate, this special discount will be available to you. In addition, you earn Starpoints® for your stays, plus receive all the benefits of being a Starwood Preferred Guest®.
> 
> To access this exclusive Owner discount, click the link below for online hotel bookings or call 866-500-0381 and request Promotion Code XSV.


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 26, 2006)

We booked a room at the Westin Maui for two nights and asked for the 35% discount.  They told us the SPG discount was not available there.  We ended up using our Starpoints.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> We booked a room at the Westin Maui for two nights and asked for the 35% discount.  They told us the SPG discount was not available there.  We ended up using our Starpoints.



The 35% discount is only for timeshares.


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 27, 2006)

Denise, in the binder we received it states that SPG Gold members are entitled to a 35% discount off rack rates at all Starwood resorts (if available).
Are you interpreting resorts to mean only timeshares as opposed to including fine hotels?


----------



## Denise L (Sep 27, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> Denise, in the binder we received it states that SPG Gold members are entitled to a 35% discount off rack rates at all Starwood resorts (if available).
> Are you interpreting resorts to mean only timeshares as opposed to including fine hotels?



I'm the other Denise  , but my understanding has always been that the owner discount is 35% off the rack rate of the *SVO resorts*. Often the Internet rates for these resorts are close to the 35% off, but I've found it to be a bit lower.  I've only seen the 10% off the lowest rate for Starwood hotels, and it used to be just 5%, so I'm happy with the 10%.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> Denise, in the binder we received it states that SPG Gold members are entitled to a 35% discount off rack rates at all Starwood resorts (if available).
> Are you interpreting resorts to mean only timeshares as opposed to including fine hotels?



That is correct.


----------



## Transit (Sep 27, 2006)

You Have to check all your options.Just today I got an email from SPG stating that the Sheraton World resort is no longer a part of Starwood and if I wanted to cancel my reservations I could. I went to spg.com and tried to book at Vistana Villages, price $250.Then I called Owner services ,price $149 .I then went to the Vistana Villages web site and checked Hotel deals and got the room for $119 .a 1 bedroom kictenette.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 27, 2006)

Transit said:
			
		

> You Have to check all your options.Just today I got an email from SPG stating that the Sheraton World resort is no longer a part of Starwood and if I wanted to cancel my reservations I could.


Did they tell you when that was effective? That's where we usually stay at when we need to evacuate for hurricanes (luckily none this year so far  ). By the way, I checked at SPG.com and they are still taking reservations for the Sheraton World, even into next year.


----------



## Transit (Sep 27, 2006)

Effective as of 09/27 ,there still taking resevations but you wont get starpoints for your stay


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 27, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> I'm the other Denise  , but my understanding has always been that the owner discount is 35% off the rack rate of the *SVO resorts*. Often the Internet rates for these resorts are close to the 35% off, but I've found it to be a bit lower.  I've only seen the 10% off the lowest rate for Starwood hotels, and it used to be just 5%, so I'm happy with the 10%.



Also keep in mind that not all resorts participate...Harborside only has a 20 percent discount.


----------

